# Oregon Contact Coming



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

New home and car audio shop coming soon to Portland.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

So how's it coming along? Pics, website, installs, equipment?


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Its taking time. Btw I love the Techmaster PEB stuff. Great old skool demo stuff!


----------

